# This is a "how to" site, not a "why I hate this product/company" site



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Sorry guys, we now have two threads about this and it may get somewhat confusing. Here is the other thread http://www.diychatroom.com/f9/how-site-not-why-i-hate-product-site-37103/#post221269

and this is a response that I just made that I think should be copied here:


> OK, I wrote this late last night and I think I need to clarify what I'm talking about here. Sorry if I wasn't clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Right on Nathan. There have been at least a couple recent new members that came here for no reason other to have a soapbox from which they can spew their negative comments and agenda. If someone has an axe to grind over a product or company there's little chance that they'll have an objective viewpoint to offer anyone.

This is a pretty friendly place with a really good bunch of people, and this policy will certianly help keep it that way. :thumbsup:


----------



## losttool (Dec 2, 2008)

Amen, if you want to vent a complaint call the manufacturer directly, but don't kick them around until you get an explanation. Most manufacturers will go out their way to avoid bad press and often replace tools destroyed by ignorance.


----------



## rh8868 (Jan 15, 2009)

I appreciate that you guys strive to keep the forum in use for what it is intended for. This way when people like myself come on here to research and learn we don't have to muddle through hundreds of junk/biased posts. Ever since I found the site around New Years 2009, I practically visit everyday now. Thanks for the awesome center you guys have created here.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Another thought is the posts that have nothing to do with DIY, but rather deal with relations between contractors and Homeowners. DIY does not mean (to me) that you are contracting someone to do work for you, it means that you are putting your grubby little hands onto the materials and building something.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

In the possibility that my recent post regarding lopping shears might have contributed to this thread, I apologize. 

However, I did so with the following points in mind:

1. I pointed out up front that the mfg had a long history of quality tools which I have used for a number of years. My disapointment was with one particular model.
2. I have found out from the mfg that this particular model is marketed to one specific big box store that caters to the DIY homeowner ("You can do it, we can help"). In fact, the tool is marketed with the blade that I feel is inferior being the selling point. The same tool is available, per the mfg., in other stores with a different blade. The* cutting blade* being the only difference.
3. The item is twice as expensive as a better performing product IMO and I truly believe that most folks want the best value for their money. I have the benefit of someone else buying tools so I am not out of money for something that does not perform well. Most of us, myself included with my personal tools, do not. Frankly, I like going to a store with several choices, being able to buy one or two of each with someone else's money, and then I can buy the one that I like best for my personal use. To that end, I had the opportunity to use the tool enough to come to a reasonable opinion based on the experience with the tool.

Again, if I have contributed to the offense, I apologize but I would be disapointed if a neighbor had used a tool and did not like it, and did not tell me if he knew I was planning on buying one. That's what I consider a good neighbor to be, and I consider this forum a neighborhood.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Downunder, your 246 posts on this site haven't been in fervent opposition to a product. A few of them were, and that's ok. No apology necessary! The mods will almost always send users a note if we have a problem with their posts due to a site rules violation, in an effort to curb the issue.

What we're trying to avoid is people that don't come here for any reason besides dragging a company's or product's name through the mud. We get a lot of new users that will start a bashing thread and not do anything else. They don't lend anything positive to this great group of folks that we have here.

We encourage people to share their experiences with products when someone asks about the product. But starting a thread with the intent of sharing that negative opinion and general bashing isn't going to be tolerated.


----------



## fireproofidiot (Feb 12, 2009)

I see some of these folks are frustrated and looking for help. It helps to have a sounding board with others all over the nation that are having similiar issues. I live in Florida and see posts clear across the country and some even in Canada. Some of those people have helped me avoid some costly mistakes in my choices.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

If someone is looking for help, that's why we're here. If they're looking to complain and generally muddy the waters, that's a different story altogether.


----------



## JAKESCHS (May 2, 2009)

*Great Forum*

*I love this Forum* :thumbup:
Luckily I didn't have any bad experience here.
I found a lot of good help and I also helped some people too.:thumbsup:
Keep up the good work.


----------



## LifeTimeLumber (Jun 4, 2009)

Also, I think that this forum is a great place for manufacturers to be able to interact with end users. It may even be the case that some issues can be resolved through communication on this forum. That way, other people can potentially have that information at a later time.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

LifeTimeLumber said:


> Also, I think that this forum is a great place for manufacturers to be able to interact with end users. It may even be the case that some issues can be resolved through communication on this forum. That way, other people can potentially have that information at a later time.


Agreed. We allow manufactures to interact with customers and solve issues or correct misinformation as long as it doesn't turn into a sales pitch.

Glad your here :thumbsup:


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Nathan,
I look forward to post's from those who are unsatisfied with products or service. Its messages like these that keep me on guard against inferior products or services. But I usually investigate to see if the product or service has complaints from others besides the poster and/or if a complaint is registered with the Better Business Bureau. But in the event, there are no other complaints and I want to use the same product that the poster complained about, then I will voice my concerns to the salesman/installer and have myself covered with additional wording in the contract.

Most homeowners do not have the knowledge and experience to do all of the diy jobs. So they must rely on the integrity of the contractor. I believe in my own case on a new install, that a product was left out of the install because 1-1/2 cooling seasons later, the problem was resolved with the addition of a thermal expansions valve and a new thermostat. 

So Yes, I believe I might have bashed the installer on this forum and he deserved it. What you won't hear on this forum is complaints from homeowners who don't know any better and good work from shoddy work.


----------



## JPM (Nov 21, 2008)

On another discussion site I occassionally view there are moderators who have the ability to remove someone who does not post remarks in the spirit of the site. Like this site, they post requirements to participate and the rules of using the site ... then the moderators/overseers police things. I have noticed several old comments from people whose status shows they were removed from participating on the site.

I am not sure if that is something this site is thinking about, but it would help control some of the behavior that creeps in.

This site is one of the best and most useful on the internet. I always learn something here ... from the pros and amateurs! ... and would hate to see it get stop getting used because of the distractions of a few.

Good luck with resolving this issue.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

We do remove a persons right to post - usually called "banning" at most sites
But here the title does not change to "banned" or Moved on" or anything else


----------



## the_tool (Mar 9, 2010)

I just joined and this was the first thread I read and I was blown away. This a great moderation and great that you guys push towards the questions and answers in How To vs the complaints. Anyways, glad to be here and hope I can throw up some good input here and there!
Brandon


----------



## mars62 (Mar 17, 2010)

If I had a Great Deal on a product for Electricians would it be ok to talk about it?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

mars62 said:


> If I had a Great Deal on a product for Electricians would it be ok to talk about it?


Advertising is not allowed on the site unless you go thru an Admin & purchase the right to advertise
Main page - "Contact Us" at the bottom


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Firstly, let me thank both Nathan and KCTermite for their insightful comments. 

When I first came here, it was never with the intent of badmouthing any product or company. I have found some truly knowledgeable people on this site, and to my memory I have not heard any of them issue any such complaints.

As an experienced builder, I try to make my posts useful in some way so that the new DIY person may find something of value.

Certainly a lot of the posters joke around, and I'm guilty of that too. But the ones who have been around awhile and are active on the site seem to be here for all the right reasons.

I appreciate that very much. And for as long as I have been in the game, there are still a few thousand things I don't know and would like to learn. And as far as I'm concerned, this is the best site to do that on.

So, again my thanks go out - particularly to Nathan - for putting up with all of us. Thanks Nathan.:thumbup:


----------



## jackofmany (Aug 24, 2010)

Since I came upon this site I have been educated, amused, and hopefully helpful to others. Fortunately I have not been here long enough to encounter the type of postings that are "product bashing" to the point they were intelligently expressed. Were I to see such posts, and actually feel it warranted a response, I would feel obligated to know everything possible about the proper use of the product before responding. Sometimes its not necessarily the horse, it could just be the handler.


----------



## BeverlyAnn (Jul 24, 2011)

I am new to this site and I agree with Nathan. There is a site called ScrewedByForums. It is consumer reports & complaints about scams etc. It is a very good site to vent on if one feels the need to do so. It also gives some insite for others on how a Company may treat a customer or a bad product. Then we can make our own decisions. Have a great day and thanks for this site.


----------



## nathanQQ (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey !
I wanna say thanks to other one Nathan who have explained It so exactly.


----------



## pqlal789qreo (Oct 27, 2011)

Right on Nathan. There have been at least a couple recent new members that came here for no reason other to have a soapbox from which they can spew their negative comments and agenda. If someone has an axe to grind over a product or company there's little chance that they'll have an objective viewpoint to offer anyone.


----------



## studio_arts (Dec 31, 2011)

I am new to this site, my brother told me to check it out. It is very informative, It great to converse over a gamut of knowledge. Sometimes it reminds me of a evening with a few of my family members sitting around a hoisted engine.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

*Seeing that this is actually a "Sticky", and not really a "discussion" thread, It is being closed to any further related & unrelated posts, as such are not really necessary to the Topic.*

If any members would like to discuss any points (questions, discussions, concerns, etc.) related to this Sticky's Topic, 
please feel free to post them here: http://www.diychatroom.com/f36/ - OR - send a PM to one of the Site Moderators.


----------

